# Richiedere lo gnome patchato da Linux Mint su Gentoo

## southern_comfort

Scommetto che molti degli gnome users saranno spaventati come me dall'avvento di gnome 3 imminente e dal nuovo bruttissimo tipo di desktop che offre con gnome-shell.

La mia domanda è: considerando che l'unica distro che non avrà uno gnome con strane soluzioni esotiche sarà Linux Mint, che saggiamente ha scelto di non adottare ne Gnome-Shell ne Unity, sarà possibile richiedere ai dev di Gentoo di inserire lo gnome patchato dal team di Mint nell'albero del portage in alternativa allo gnome 3 "liscio"?

Se si, qualcuno è interessato a proporlo?

----------

## riverdragon

Credo tu stia facendo confusione, gnome-shell è un'aggiunta a gnome e non una parte fondamentale; cioè puoi continuare ad avere gnome così come ce l'hai ora senza installare/avviare la gnome-shell.

----------

## southern_comfort

Veramente per quel che ho appreso, gnome-panel non verrà più mantenuto ne verrà delegata la gestione del desktop a nautilus bensì a gnome-shell indi per cui senza quella in pratica sei senza desktop (niente pannelli principalmente e niente icone secondariamente).

Sto cercando disperatamente una solutzione (come tanti da quanto ho appreso in rete) e forse la migliore sarebbe quella di aver a disposizione lo gnome classico che manterrà il team di Linux Mint.

Poi che ti devo dire... spero tu abbia ragione ma da quel che leggo in rete non è così.

Hai qualche fonte? mi rassicurerebbe parecchio sapere che è come dici tu.

----------

## riverdragon

Sono piuttosto sicuro di averlo letto da qualche parte, ma cercando qualche informazione ora mi sono dovuto ricredere (sono cambiati i piani negli ultimi mesi?), queste due pagine chiariscono un po' la situazione:

http://live.gnome.org/GNOME3Myths

http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/FAQ

Noto che non esiste nessuna versione 2.91 di gnome-panel perciò, nella sua attuale forma, non verrà portato avanti - proprio come dici tu.

Buttandoci un attimo sul filosofico, su gnome il flusso di utilizzo del desktop - escludendo alcune aggiunte esterne - è identico a quello introdotto da windows 95 e quindi fortemente radicato nelle abitudini; dato che gnome-3 è una rivisitazione profonda credo che il senso di "brutto" sia inevitabile e che serva più che altro un po' di pazienza.

Riguardo la possibilità di avere gnome con patch esterne, la vedo dura: su planet gentoo i manutentori del progetto gnome si lamentavano nei mesi passati del sovraccarico di lavoro rispetto alle possibilità del team; per fare un esempio, gnome-2.32 è arrivato su gentoo un paio di mesi dopo il rilascio ufficiale. Puoi sempre provare a chiedere, guarda se c'è già qualcosa su bugzilla!

----------

## pingoo

Non penso che gnome3 diverrà stabile tanto presto in gentoo, per i prossimi molti  :Wink:  mesi penso che puoi star tranquillo. Non sono molto informato ma se fosse davvero un cambiamento radicale potrebbe accadere quanto già avvenuto con kde, ovvero dopo che gnome3 avrà raggiunto un minimo di maturità, gnome2 potrebbe finire all'interno di un overlay.

Sull'applicazione delle patch di Mint mi parrebbe strano, si dovrebbe intervenire a monte ma non credo proprio che gnome verrà "forkato"  :Wink: 

----------

## southern_comfort

La cosa più bella è che ho scritto ai dev e nemmeno loro capivano a cosa mi riferissi... dopo che ho spiegato e linkato qualche articolo ho avuto l'impressione che non fossero a conoscenza del fatto che non avremo più la libertà di usare il vecchio modello di destktop gnome.

E' assurdo che untente desktop come me sia costretto ad usare in interfaccia che andrebbe bene su un dispositivo come uno smartphone o un tablet (dispositivi che odio e di cui non mi interessa propio nulla).

Devo valutare le alternative... o costringersi ad abituarsi a gnome-shell (non vorrei farlo) o tenersi in eterno gnome 2.32 (non penso dal punto di vista degli aggiornamenti sia fattibile in eterno anche bloccandoli ed inoltre... che senso ha usare un DE di cui non si vedròl mai i progressi?) o cambiare DE.

Non so poi che impressioni avete voi di gnome-shell.

Ritengo somodissimo dover perder tempo sempre a sposatere il cursore su Attività per riuscire a cambiare finestra, non avere una lista in un pannello in basso della roba aperta, non poter minimizzare nella tray un applicazione perchè sparisce nel nulla e tante altre scomodità che ho visto provando gnome 3 sulla beta live di opensuse appena uscita.

Gli gnomisti gentooisti che ne pensano? come vi comporterete?

----------

## Onip

la politica di gentoo è sempre stata quella di mantenersi il più fedele possibile con upstream. Inoltre considerando la notevole carenza di organico del team gnome direi che aspettarsi che, praticamente, mantengano un fork è perdere tempo...

Per il resto la gnome-shell non mi attira molto come idea: non l'ho mai provata ma sono un po' scettico. Penso che, quando in gentoo avremo tutto l'ambaradan, mi costringerò ad installarla e a provarla a fondo. Se non mi piacerà ci saranno sempre altre opzioni: xfce, kde...

p.s. può benissimo essere che spunterà fuori un qualche overlay non ufficiali con le patch che ti interessano.

p.p.s. dici di aver chiesto ai dev: hai un link (bugzilla, ml) ?

----------

## riverdragon

A me quello che ho avuto modo di vedere di gnome-3 non è dispiaciuto, anzi: un po' di aria fresca poi fa sicuramente bene. Nell'ultimo paio d'anni ho sempre cercato di installare gnome dalla versione beta/RC, e penso che tenterò l'impresa anche questa volta. Per la cronaca, la prima beta è programmata per il 23 febbraio, la rc per il 23 marzo, la stabile per il 6 aprile.

Se dopo alcune settimane di utilizzo mi sentirò veramente infastidito valuterò di cambiare, eventualmente concedendo un secondo tentativo per gnome-3.2; però sono fiducioso!

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho le varie alfa di gnome-shell installate utilizzando jhbuild, onestamente le modifiche fatte nelle ultime versioni non mi aggradano molto (erano un 6 mesi che non l'avviavo e mi avete fatto venire voglia di vedere come è ora). Mi sembra molto meno immediato l'utilizzo ora, l'alt tab è stato modificato, la lista delle applicazioni incasinata, la gestione dei desktop peggiorata. Vedremo come cambierà da qui ad aprile, di tempo per le modifiche ce n'è ancora.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso del mantenere la versione attuale io credo che, purtroppo non si possa spendere una mole immensa di energie per mantenere una versione vecchia di tutto il sistema gnome, di sicuro ci saranno patch di mantenimento della versione attuale per un bel periodo, però il software matura, progredisce cercando di portare nuovi metodi per interfacciarsi al computer, di sicuro quanto proposto da gnome è un azzardo. Spero che vincano la scommessa perchè è il sistema desktop che preferisco. 

Se posso fare un solo appunto... sono anni che sento persone lamentarsi del fatto che gnome è fermo e non ci sono miglioramenti, l'interfaccia è sempre quella bla bla bla. (Cose assolutamente non vere, se vi ricordate le prime versioni di gnome2). Perchè ora ci si lamenta perchè cambia?

----------

## riverdragon

Un piccolo video appena guardato: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaQURsCnSjg

Non vedo l'ora di provarlo! Entro un paio di settimane tento nuovamente il salto e poi vedremo di parlarne nei dettagli.

----------

